# a little chipped part from VGA board !!!



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 26, 2009)

hi here is the image of my board ... 
its out of warranty because of this chipped part of my board ...

can it be fixeD ?! the support team said me that they can do something about it but they were not sure if its my problem or not ?! 
but they said they can some kind of fix it but they dont assure me how much the card will live ! maybe one weeks maybe for ever ! 

here is the image link :







http://img2.tinypic.info/files/5wa06oetp12uwafhku6f.jpg

the related old topic is here, please take a look : 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1578485#post1578485


so, i want to know the fact of this fixing operation, is this the main problem of my board or not ?! :-? 

thanks


----------



## ERazer (Oct 26, 2009)

cant really tell is the solder pad broken off? if it is forget about fixing it. Its an easy fix in a way, 1st u have to find wat part chiped off then order a new then just solder it back on ( need to have lil bit of experience soldering)


----------



## Sir_Real (Oct 26, 2009)

I reckon thats a pcb circuit protection fuse. You may be ok to just solder the the connections together. But as them connections are tiny it will take some very careful soldering. Conductive silver paint would be alot easier. Or maybe even just draw lines across with a sharp pencil ! 

If you have a multimeter check the identical chip opposite the missing one to make sure its not a resistor. Now if there is resistance in the chip your prob going to have to try the pencil mod trick & get the resistance between the pads as close as you can to the opposite chip. Might not be possible mind !

But then again you say the support team can do something about it. If thats the case let them sort it. Unless their going to charge you silly money that is.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2009)

ERazer said:


> cant really tell is the solder pad broken off? if it is forget about fixing it. Its an easy fix in a way, 1st u have to find wat part chiped off then order a new then just solder it back on ( need to have lil bit of experience soldering)



Yea soldering experience is a must in this situation BUT in my opinion you should just go ahead and upgrade to the GTX 260. The GTX 260 are very low priced right now and would give you better performance over this older 8800GTX (Even tho the 8800 series are still beasts)


----------



## ERazer (Oct 26, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea soldering experience is a must in this situation BUT in my opinion you should just go ahead and upgrade to the GTX 260. The GTX 260 are very low priced right now and would give you better performance over this older 8800GTX (Even tho the 8800 series are still beasts)




well thats an option toothought the question was his trying to get an idea how to fix it not replace it but ur right best option is just replace it too much of a hassle when can buy a better one


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 26, 2009)

hi
im not the fixer ...
the support team just said me that the pad was gone and they can something to do but they dont garranty if it works or not ... because they dont really now if this chipped part caused the problem or not ! 
im just asking to you is this possible to fix it and make it running good like before for may be a year or not ?!
but they told me that they can do some kind of hiding this mess to send it back to factory and see if it gives me new one or not ! 

the fact is, im asking you can they completely fix my problem by their own or not ?!


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

You should know unless you knocked that part off yourself then they are liable to replace while it's under warranty.  Don't take their sh!t and get the new card you deserve.


----------



## Reefer86 (Oct 26, 2009)

@ Binge is that avy 'rock solid' because she makes you rock solid and 'heart touching' because she touches your heart with her good looks? if so LOL

Sorry for off topic


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm in love... plus if you look at the "Fair Lady" thread, she is using an ASUS motherboard.  It all fits together 

Back to the topic... don't let them cheat you out of a replacement.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 26, 2009)

What about using Window Defroster Repair Kit to fill the bridge.  This is what I used back in the day to unlock Athlon XP multipliers.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

Do NOT modify anything if you are not at fault here.  Only if you have no other option should you tamper with your equipment.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

This is big because you need to listen.  What is missing is a capacitor.  It's an extremely cheap part that's missing, but if you jump the connection you will most likely destroy your card slowly.  You need to know the value and type of capacitor before you replace it.  It would be best to get those jerks who have your card to replace it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> This is big because you need to listen.  What is missing is a capacitor.  It's an extremely cheap part that's missing, but if you jump the connection you will most likely destroy your card slowly.  You need to know the value and type of capacitor before you replace it.  It would be best to get those jerks who have your card to replace it.



X2


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Judging by the location of that resistor, all having it missing would cause is the PCI-E lane size to drop to something lower(x8, x4, x2, x1 depending on how far along the PCI-E connector it is).  It shouldn't be causing artifacts or blue-screens.

Also, those don't just fall off, it was probably broken off when you were inserting or removing the card.  I've even seen them broken off when people are swapping out RAM, as the little latches on the RAM can come very close to the PCI-E slot on some motherboards.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 26, 2009)

I've had one fall of my MB and it worked just fine lol.


----------



## daehxxiD (Oct 26, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've had one fall of my MB and it worked just fine lol.



Many of those capacitors are rendundant in my experience... 

I had a 9800xt were I broke one off because of the Ram-Banks, after running it for a few days without the capacitor I soldered it back on (I had a bad feeling about it, so to say)... Can't say I noticed any diffrence though. They're basically just there to "filter" the current going to your parts... of course, if you don't break them off it is better, but your hardware should work without problems (MAYBE run a bit hotter) if there is only one missing and it is not interrupting some kind of lane by missing... I have a 360 were about 3 of those little bastards are missing from below the GPU and it still works (side effect of having to repair the ROD 6-7 times and being careless... You just happen to break some of them off )


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Judging by the location of that resistor, all having it missing would cause is the PCI-E lane size to drop to something lower(x8, x4, x2, x1 depending on how far along the PCI-E connector it is).  It shouldn't be causing artifacts or blue-screens.
> 
> Also, those don't just fall off, it was probably broken off when you were inserting or removing the card.  I've even seen them broken off when people are swapping out RAM, as the little latches on the RAM can come very close to the PCI-E slot on some motherboards.



That missing part is a capacitor which is part of a differential signal path.  It's important to keep differential signals symmetric.  If they are not symmetric then you are degrading signal integrity between the card and the PCI-E.  That particular capacitor handles DC blocking.  It won't cause your PCI-E lane bandwidth to drop, but it is pretty bad.  newtekie is right in the sense that this won't cause artifacts, but lost signal could definitely cause a bluescreen.  Any worsening in performance/stability may only get worse as capacitors/resisters will be hit with larger unbalanced loads as use continues.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 26, 2009)

just send it back worse thing could happen is they cant fix and u got a reason to buy a better card


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 26, 2009)

hi there 
thank you all for your responses ...



> Also, those don't just fall off, it was probably broken off when you were inserting or removing the card. I've even seen them broken off when people are swapping out RAM, as the little latches on the RAM can come very close to the PCI-E slot on some motherboards.



yes, they told me this ! and they said its a physical lose on board and its out of garranty ...

they said as asus policy they cant accept this board because of its lose on the board ! is it true ?! 

did u took a look on my related topic ?! i think the problem is caused by this lose ! what do u think ?! 

what do u think if i call the main department of asus company of talk with them about this problem . 
i said about calling asus to my reseller company and they said if u call them they will get your board's Serial Number and as we said it will be out of garranty and u won be able to send it to them and take your chance ! 
what do u say ?!

is this lose ok with asus garranty voiding policies ?!


here is the related images to my problem . they are also in my related topic that i linked you above .

http://img2.tinypic.info/files/98348kud14d7dpbit5yy.jpg

http://img2.tinypic.info/files/6iyi0l3c6xqfa7j59maq.jpg

http://img2.tinypic.info/files/ecxizyxph3cqt6soajbj.jpg


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2009)

I guess it could be causing the problems.  

I know a sure fire way to test would be to tape off the PCI-E connector past the connector associated with that capacitor(Similar to what they did here).  Then stick the card in a motherboard and fire it up, if it works, then you know the missing capacitor is the problem, and replacing it will fix the problem.  If it still gives you then image corruption and artifacts, then you know the missing capacitor isn't your problem.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 26, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I guess it could be causing the problems.
> 
> I know a sure fire way to test would be to tape off the PCI-E connector past the connector associated with that capacitor(Similar to what they did here).  Then stick the card in a motherboard and fire it up, if it works, then you know the missing capacitor is the problem, and replacing it will fix the problem.  If it still gives you then image corruption and artifacts, then you know the missing capacitor isn't your problem.



hi 
i didnt really understand it ... can u just describe it for me ?
http://techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5870_PCI-Express_Scaling/


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

That might be a fun experement, but on what grounds do you have to say that would prove anything?  The connection that is broken is only on one pair of leads coming off of one contact point.  The contact point is still accepting signal but it is asyncronous so it will produce error.

Buddy, call ASUS, don't tell them anything about the loose part.  Read their RMA for yourself and get educated.  Do not trust a reseller.  They want you to buy more things from them.  Tell ASUS your card is no longer functioning like it was before play dumb, and when they recieve your card play dumb even when they confront you about the loose piece.  They will not want to lose your business over this.  In fact they may offer to repair this which would be VERY SIMPLE.  Like I said above the capacitor is a cheap part, and ASUS more than anyone would know which capacitor to use.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 26, 2009)

By the looks of the picture it seems as if the chip had fried and basically melted off. i dont see that being an easy user friendly fix, as the contact appears to be gone from the motherboard. In this case they will probably blame your power supply/motherboard and not themselves. 

I'd fight it cause it doesnt look like if was knocked off by you, if it were you'd still have the contact in tact. or it wouldnt look black...as if it fried.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> By the looks of the picture it seems as if the chip had fried and basically melted off. i dont see that being an easy user friendly fix, as the contact appears to be gone from the motherboard. In this case they will probably blame your power supply/motherboard and not themselves.
> 
> I'd fight it cause it doesnt look like if was knocked off by you, if it were you'd still have the contact in tact. or it wouldnt look black...as if it fried.



There's a serious problem with your logic.  The PCB is black and abbrased black boards like that would look "melted" since it already has a satin quality to the material.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 26, 2009)

ok, ill call them...
but as they said before this porcedure may take three months (sending it back to asus and getting it back) ! 

but i dont really want to spend my three months for a simple problem that may could be fixed in here ! 

i want to know is this right that they're telling me it can void the garranty or not ?! or is this fact that theyre telling to me that MAYBE I DID THIS TO BOARD Accidently ...


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

They can't prove that you did.  By them saying "maybe" they admit that they can't prove it was your fault.  If it's still within the warranty period I would take advantage of it.  You made no modification, and in fact you sent it in without knowing the hardware had been damaged in such a way.

You will be fine, ASUS is a good company.

You can fix the problem locally, but you would need to get a professional to do the work.  It's extremely simple.  I could do it BUT I don't know what capacitor is used on the board.  ASUS would know, and so would someone who repairs these things often, a real guru of fix-it.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 26, 2009)

so, as u said its better for me to read the Asus Policies ... can some one link them to me ?!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> There's a serious problem with your logic.  The PCB is black and abbrased black boards like that would look "melted" since it already has a satin quality to the material.




Im not talking about the motherboard itself im talking about the contact that the fuse is laid on should have not be blacked out no matter what color the board is. i added the picture to specify what i mean. 

Simply saying it doesn't look like it was Knocked off it looks like it was basically shorted out and fell off..and the conact went with it. what i mean is he wont be able to just solder a new fuse onto the board as it doesnt appear to have both contacts anymore..


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 26, 2009)

they just did void my garranty cause of this lose ! 
what if ASUS says me the same as what the reseller said to me ?!
what should i say to ASUS about this problem ?! can i talk them about this lose ?! 

if yes, and if they accepted to fix it for me by their warranty service would they give me a card for this three months ?!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 26, 2009)

What he was saying was not to mention the part that is missing, just send it to asus and maybe they will send you a new one  no questions asked and not go through the place you bought it cause they will blame everything on you and not the card.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> Im not talking about the motherboard itself im talking about the contact that the fuse is laid on should have not be blacked out no matter what color the board is. i added the picture to specify what i mean.
> 
> Simply saying it doesn't look like it was Knocked off it looks like it was basically shorted out and fell off..and the conact went with it. what i mean is he wont be able to just solder a new fuse onto the board as it doesnt appear to have both contacts anymore..



Oh yeah oh yeah totally I get you... NO I DON'T!  It's not a freaking fuse it's a capacitor!  That's a solder point so something was affixed to that location via HEAT.  Can you see the lines where traces are running under the top layer of the PCB?  It's the same flipping color as where the cap met the solder pad.  A solder pad also just doesn't melt off.  Are you really going to have me look at a picture that I've already seen and tell me that I missed something?  Actually I sent it to an electrical engineer and asked if he could spare a minute to tell me which part that was and if it would affect performance.  Guess what he told me:



> That missing part is a capacitor which is part of a differential signal path. It's important to keep differential signals symmetric. If they are not symmetric then you are degrading signal integrity between the card and the PCI-E. That particular capacitor handles DC blocking. It won't cause your PCI-E lane bandwidth to drop, but it is pretty bad. newtekie is right in the sense that this won't cause artifacts, but lost signal could definitely cause a bluescreen. Any worsening in performance/stability may only get worse as capacitors/resisters will be hit with larger unbalanced loads as use continues.






joinmeindeath417 said:


> What he was saying was not to mention the part that is missing, just send it to asus and maybe they will send you a new one  no questions asked and not go through the place you bought it cause they will blame everything on you and not the card.



This is the smartest thing you've said all day.  I'm coming off as a total ass, but this is solid and good information.  The OP should listen to you AND to what I've been saying.  Resellers are only selling, while ASUS is providing a service.  They have different priorities.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 26, 2009)

> they just did void my garranty cause of this lose !
> what if ASUS says me the same as what the reseller said to me ?!
> what should i say to ASUS about this problem ?! can i talk them about this lose ?!
> 
> if yes, and if they accepted to fix it for me by their warranty service would they give me a card for this three months ?!


i didnt get my answer totally ...

im going to call the ASUS ... 

is this ok if i send this image to them by mail and ask them is this really out of your terms or not ?!?! :-?


----------



## KainXS (Oct 26, 2009)

I would just replace the resistor and be done with it, can you solder.

but if there was no resistor because it fried, or was not soldered on properly in the first place and shorted asus has to replace that card.


in your situation, I would lie, but thats me . . . . . . . and they might know about this thread by now, so either way . . . . .


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> i didnt get my answer totally ...
> 
> im going to call the ASUS ...
> 
> is this ok if i send this image to them by mail and ask them is this really out of your terms or not ?!?! :-?



You can if you want to feel morally good about yourself.  I would not send ANY incriminating pictures unless I wanted to be very honest.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 26, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> i didnt get my answer totally ...
> 
> im going to call the ASUS ...
> 
> is this ok if i send this image to them by mail and ask them is this really out of your terms or not ?!?! :-?



Don't send them the picture, just send them the card, if you get a new one smile, if not oh well.

You lose your chances of getting a card because ASUS and no other company warranties cards that have user inflicted damage, and since the place you tried to return it to said they can't figure out if it was the card or your fault, ASUS might do the same thing and you are more than likely going to get the broken one returned to you.

I don't think you can solder a capacitor that size by yourself. it's pretty small. not including in my PERSONAL OPINION...now this is just what i think. the "solder pad" at the bottom looks to be MISSING...from the picture so you probably wont be able to make contact with the circuit. now thats just my opinion.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 26, 2009)

yes, the reseller company said me exact thing u said to me ! "the pad is missing" but what caused this i dont know !

i think it has to be like this instead of looking like the image that u have attached above ...

http://img2.tinypic.info/files/lak5tblxwzzegecfs8pk.jpg

i guess its better to take a vote : 

what do u think ?!
do u think that the support team may could fix it with out sending it to ASUS or Not ?!

i asked them to send it to asus, but they said : " we will send but not under our garranty, but just for taking a chance of yours ... maybe they will not see the mess if we do some kind of hiding work ... after all of these it will take at least 2 months for this procidure or maybe 4 or 5 months "

what do u say ?! 

take my chance and send it back to asus ?! or tell them to do what they can do on my board, maybe they could fix it ! 
i think the chances are same and even in every two positions but the circumstances are different ! 

P.S: to be honest, i dont want to have something with price of telling a LIE instead of Telling Truth ... i think it doesnt worth ...

my point of view :
i think i should call asus and send them the image and ask them if this card out of garranty or not ! if its out i will tell the support team to do what they can do ... and take my chance in this circumstances ... (in this one at least i can get my final answer only in two or three days instead of waiting for it three or two months ... ) 

so, what do u say ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> hi
> i didnt really understand it ... can u just describe it for me ?
> http://techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_5870_PCI-Express_Scaling/



You just place tape over the PCI-E connector on the video card.  The part that is missing is on the path for one of the PCI-E connectors.  So if you put tape over it, it won't be used, effectively you are turning your video card into a PCI-E x1 card.



Binge said:


> That might be a fun experement, but on what grounds do you have to say that would prove anything?  The connection that is broken is only on one pair of leads coming off of one contact point.  The contact point is still accepting signal but it is asyncronous so it will produce error.



If you look at the picture he attached in the first post, the capacitor is clearly on the path from one of the PCI-E pins.  I've seen these broken off more times than I can keep track of.  It almost always results in the card not functioning at the full x16 speed of the slot.  The circuit for that connector is broken, so when the board initializes the slot, it won't read that pin, and usually backs the slot width down to the next lowest.  When a PCI-E slot is initialized, it starts at pin 1 and keeps sending quick test signals to each pin.  When the test signal doesn't go through, it backs the width down to the next lowest width.

Taping off the connector, to force the card to run as an x1 would make that path with the missing connector not used, if the card works without the artifacts with the tape, then it proves that the mising component is causing the artifacts.  I don't think it is, if the connector is taped off, you are eliminating that missing part from the equation, if you are still getting artifacts, then you know there is something else wrong with the card.



Beny-Nvidia said:


> ok, ill call them...
> but as they said before this porcedure may take three months (sending it back to asus and getting it back) !
> 
> but i dont really want to spend my three months for a simple problem that may could be fixed in here !
> ...



That missing part likely voided the warranty, as this is more often than not a user caused problem.  However, you can send the card to ASUS, DON'T tell them anything about this missing part, send it directly to ASUS.  They will replace it, they are a reputable company, and will replace the card for you just to make you a happy customer.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2009)

throw the card away and buy a new one? IMO


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ship it to me. I'll fix it for w/e the shipping charges are. It looks like the pad is missing but I can fix that. It wasn't burned off. Chances are the bond the pad had soldered to the cap was stronger then the bond to the board. What the cap got bumped it took the pad with it.


----------



## Binge (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll say it before and I'll say it again, what came off was a CAPACITOR.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 26, 2009)

now im talking to a friend of mine and he is telling that its the usual trick of this reseller for voiding the garranty ... 

forget about it, i cant prove anything ...

my friend is an electronic engineer and he told me if its just this little part they might could fix it .

is this true ?! 

i really cant wait for three months ...


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Binge said:


> I'll say it before and I'll say it again, what came off was a CAPACITOR.



Yes, we know what it is, but at this point, what does it matter?


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> now im talking to a friend of mine and he is telling that its the usual trick of this reseller for voiding the garranty ...
> 
> forget about it, i cant prove anything ...
> 
> ...



If he has the correct resistor, yes. It's quite simple really, the two old solder points need to be de-soldered and the new capacitor is soldered back in place. As long as your friend has the right part and right tools he should be able to do it no problem being an electrical engineer.


----------



## MK4512 (Oct 26, 2009)

WOW. How did they spot that?

Ontopic: Listen to huge text guy.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 26, 2009)

actually they should have this part ... what is it i dont know but i think they will have ...


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2009)

It is not a capacitor or a transistor. It is a resistor.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 26, 2009)

It's a cap. 

To the OP. I said I can fix it for you for free. Take it or leave it.


----------



## lilkiduno (Oct 27, 2009)

Why wouldn't you just contact ASUS, tell em that your card isn't preforming like it used to, as binge said, play dumb, get someone to agree to have you ship it in, take down there name. it's always good to know whom you talked to, just in case you need the information later. ship it in. DO NOT SEND THEM PICTURES. If you can not wail the time time, by a little cheap-o card to do the bare minimum of what you need until this one comes back to you, or buy a new top of the line card and sale this one fresh from RMA! Win, Win, right?

So please for the sake of all that is holy, call ASUS play dumb try an get em to take a look at your card.... 

And if they look at it and send it back to you with out it being fixed, which i highly doubt, you can send it to Lazzer408 with a small incentive for him to do the work and ship it back!


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 27, 2009)

so, im living in iran ...
i cant ship anything ! i dont know the way ... i said to the support team but they said that i have to pay for the border and shipping fair and it may take 300 dollars and its insane to do it ! 
so i want them to call my support team and tell them that they re allowed to accept the card with that lose ! 

so i have to show the picture ! because i cant afford 300 dollars for fixing an old card !


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2009)

Just Buy Another Card Its Gone!


----------



## Woody112 (Oct 27, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> ok, ill call them...
> but as they said before this porcedure may take three months (sending it back to asus and getting it back) !
> 
> but i dont really want to spend my three months for a simple problem that may could be fixed in here !
> ...



Me personally I'd de solder one off an old card and install on said card. It's just a basic PCB RESISTOR, NOT A CAPACITOR. Usually color coded as in tan, black, red, green, stripped on end in black what ever they can think of really. Just de-soldier one off an old junk card or mobo and install on yours. Do so only if you have good soldiering skills.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Binge said:


> This is big because you need to listen.  What is missing is a capacitor.  It's an extremely cheap part that's missing, but if you jump the connection you will most likely destroy your card slowly.  You need to know the value and type of capacitor before you replace it.  It would be best to get those jerks who have your card to replace it.



Don't write things like that, it's very annoying. He's missing a resistor, not a capacitor. The type is SMD. They're a bitch to solder back on but the card will probably be fine once you manage to do so. 
I had to do it once to a motherboard, eventually it was making a connection and I just covered it with some glue so it wouldn't come off again. The board has been in my server for quite a while now, so it worked.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 27, 2009)

so, i read your opinion ...
now i will take my chance calling asus, and if they didnt accepted i will tell my RMA team to re solder the missed part ...

i hope its simple to do ...

any last words ?!


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 27, 2009)

so, i read your opinion ...
now i will take my chance calling asus, and if they didnt accepted i will tell my RMA team to re solder the missed part ...

i hope its simple to do ...

any last words ?!


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 27, 2009)

hi,
i called ASUS department (Taiwan Center) but i cant speak their language ... what button i should to press to gain access to talk with an authroized person ?!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 27, 2009)

It's a cap. Here's another example of how it's used on another pcie card. C = Capacitor. Anyone telling you it's a resistor is wrong. It's value isn't mission critical. It just decouples the signal path to remove any DC offset.


----------



## _Zod_ (Oct 27, 2009)

He will need to find out the value of that capacitor and then locate a replacement. 
soldering smd components without proper equipment will result in difficulties. You have to into something like this as if you will fail and be ready to toss the unit.

http://www.google.com/products?q=smd+capacitor&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=PFznSoHZO4ndlAfnwaWBCA&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&ct=title&resnum=12&ved=0CDwQrQQwCw


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 29, 2009)

ASUS vendor in my country said that they're gonnad fix it if i write them down some kind of assignment !

do they have the equipment ?! i think they have because they're RMA team and should have this stuff ... please assure me, so i can write them down the assignment and get rid of these headaches ...


----------



## laszlo (Oct 29, 2009)

hi

i read through.. my suggestion:

if you found another pcie card(fried or damaged) de-solder a cap like you missing;all pcie cards must have the same value i think;if you don't have the bottom point to solder no tragedy as the circuit lane is going down to the pcie connection; you can solder there at the top a small wire and connect back the missing part

just be careful when you push back the card in the slot.. 

that's all


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 29, 2009)

hello again ...
the rma team headmaster told me that the problem may caused by a chip on the board and all they can do is re covering it (some word like this i think) but they said that they cant assure me that this will work !


oh, by the way, i talked to a friend of mine and he told me its easy to fix it by heating and resoldering the capacitor ... but the card will die again maybe in a week or a month ... so i decided to tell the RMA team to send it to the asus company, maybe they will do some fixing that will longer my card's life time or give me new one ... 
what do u think ?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 29, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> oh, by the way, i talked to a friend of mine and he told me its easy to fix it by heating and resoldering the capacitor ... but the card will die again maybe in a week or a month ... so i decided to tell the RMA team to send it to the asus company, maybe they will do some fixing that will longer my card's life time or give me new one ...
> what do u think ?



Why would it die again? The missing capacitor hasn't cause any premature damage to anything else. If it failed in another month, it was due to another issue or you broke of something else.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 29, 2009)

maybe the problem is coming from a Chip ....
what do i do ?  send it to asus and wait 3 months for yes / no answer ... or tell them to fix it ?! i scare because they cant assure me that they re able to fix it and give me a whole working card !


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 29, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> maybe the problem is coming from a Chip ....
> what do i do ?  send it to asus and wait 3 months for yes / no answer ... or tell them to fix it ?! i scare because they cant assure me that they re able to fix it and give me a whole working card !



I told you I'd solder in the cap for no charge to help you out. Cover shipping that's all.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 30, 2009)

i thank you ... 
but i cant cover shipping fee ... its gonna be at least 100 dollars for me to ship it from here to u ... and its not small money ... because i can add more on it and buy a new brand VGA ... i just want to know ... how much is the risk of NOT working of This method of FIXING on my card (soldering the Capacitor on ...) !!! are u sure that the problem is coming from it ?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 30, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> i thank you ...
> but i cant cover shipping fee ... its gonna be at least 100 dollars for me to ship it from here to u ... and its not small money ... because i can add more on it and buy a new brand VGA ... i just want to know ... how much is the risk of NOT working of This method of FIXING on my card (soldering the Capacitor on ...) !!! are u sure that the problem is coming from it ?



But you live where I live, you could walk here.  Maybe your in the next room. (looks)


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 30, 2009)

funny guy :d
can u say me how much is the risk of doing this FIXING JOB ?!

what if its not coming from the Capacitor ... ?! what if its coming from a chip ... then they would have to re cover it via heat and when it comes back ... it will lives at least one month or less ... 

what do i do !? : ( (


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 30, 2009)

Well... The card is junk if it's not working. That we can assume. So, you can attempt to fix it yourself, but let me tell you, soldering those little surface mount components is a pain. I hope you have a 15w micro-tip iron. The broken pad could be repaired by jently scraping off the solder mask on that trace and either soldering in a single strand of wire to make the connection or use conductive paint.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 30, 2009)

as i said before the soldering and tracing job is not up to me ! the RMA team said me that they can do it for me ... 

they said it may need reshaping and shaving the pad ... i dont understand these words ... but they said exactly this !

im sure they have the equipment for doing this job ... all of my scare is about that, what if the problem was not coming from this Missing capacitor ...

p.s : did u check the related link on the first post ?
the problem of mine is written there ... please take a look ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2009)

just take a number 2 pencil and trace over it and see if you can get it to work if you dont have a soldering iron or circuit wrighter. you just need to cpmplete the path and make the connection...as for the asus team of course they have the tools. and the cap is the problem not a chip if it was a chip more than one would be gone. and be the looks of it it was sheered off not melted or anything else like that. it was chipped off thats what happens and its a simple fix.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks Solaris ... every time u come in my topics and leave posts i feel very good ...

so u say that the problem is coming from the cap ?! yeah ?! 
why not chip ?! can u describe it for me ?!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2009)

well af you look at what you chipped off..looking at the bottom half their is more solder gone than the top. and when you look at the top the solder has alot of ridges. this tells me it was chipped off. You can also tell it isnt a chip failure because if it was a chip those caps would not be effected. you would see burns etc near a chipif that were the case. you could do the same thing to see if the cap was burned off but as you can see their arent any. now the repair could be risky if you dont know what your doing..but im sure asus can fix it...but if youd like to try yourself really quick just take a number 2 pencil and trace over the 2 points really well and your card should work again you can also do the same thing with whats called a "curcuit wrighter pen" try to pick one up if you can their like a pen only the ink is conductive. its much easier than solder if you dont have the tools and better working than a pencil.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 30, 2009)

i said before ! im not the fixer ! and im not gonna fix it by my self ! the rma team ... reseller of asus in our country would do this ... 
i think they have the equipment ...

so if its not the chip problem .. its better i tell them to fix it ... 

but a question : they said to me that the PAD was was missing and they have to shave the board ! what does it mean ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> i said before ! im not the fixer ! and im not gonna fix it by my self ! the rma team ... reseller of asus in our country would do this ...
> i think they have the equipment ...
> 
> so if its not the chip problem .. its better i tell them to fix it ...
> ...



i was giving you a suggestion. if you dont want to take the 3 seconds to take a pencil and try it then you can send it to RMA. YES they have the tools to fix it. what they have to do is shave down the pcb and or some of the old solder to get the contacts the contacts are what you solder the caps too. they will need to remove the old solder. and if one of the pads is gone they will need to shave down the pcb and solder to the trace. the trace is the electrical path the pad was connected to.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 30, 2009)

so, if its easy to fix ill tell them to fix... 

there were a woman among them and she told me that she's gonna recover the chip ! its better i tell him hey Ma'am ... dont touch that chip ! just resolder this cap  

shes gonna burn card down )


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2009)

then send it in your good to go.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks for your helps ...


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Oct 30, 2009)

hi again ...
i read some stories about my problem ... and they all were said that the problem is coming from cap s ... now im sure of it ! but a question is ... 
how long will card live with its new cap ?! what if another cap fails ?! how do i detect it ?! :-?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> hi again ...
> i read some stories about my problem ... and they all were said that the problem is coming from cap s ... now im sure of it ! but a question is ...
> how long will card live with its new cap ?! what if another cap fails ?! how do i detect it ?! :-?



the cap shouldnt break at all...the cap that came off your card was torn off...it had nothing to do with failure the caps outlast the life of the card usually. just make ure when its fixed you handle it gently depending on what surface you put them on those little caps and resistors are easy to knock off.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 2, 2009)

hi boys ...
the card is Ok and coming Home Soon 
they said they put it on a 24 Hr 3dmark loop test ... and it was ok during this pressure ... 

thanks ... everyone who did say something ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 2, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> hi boys ...
> the card is Ok and coming Home Soon
> they said they put it on a 24 Hr 3dmark loop test ... and it was ok during this pressure ...
> 
> thanks ... everyone who did say something ...



thanks for telling us what happened enjoy the card


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 2, 2009)

i have to wait few days ... afterthat ... ill give u some pictures of my new made card


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats glad it worked out man!


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 5, 2009)

the card came back home ... i ran RED FACTION GURIELLA on it and it was ok ... 
the cards looking like same as a new CARD ... the CAP section doesnt look like FIXED ... i mean there is no sensible change on the board .. looks like a new card ....

for its life time i have to ask the fixer about what did he do on the board so i can tell u and then u can estimate the left time of my CARD ... 

thank u all again ..


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> the card came back home ... i ran RED FACTION GURIELLA on it and it was ok ...
> the cards looking like same as a new CARD ... the CAP section doesnt look like FIXED ... i mean there is no sensible change on the board .. looks like a new card ....
> 
> for its life time i have to ask the fixer about what did he do on the board so i can tell u and then u can estimate the left time of my CARD ...
> ...



if its a new card then it will last as many new cards do years and years man. just take a pic of the spot that was broken. we will be abe to see if its a recap or a new card

glad its workin bro


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 5, 2009)

wow guys ... it's scary to see all these "resistor" "pencil" "bridge it" suggestions ... it is a capacitor that's missing .. smd capacitor = brownish color, smd resistor = black.

what is missing near the socket key is a capacitor, they are used to connect the lanes. google "AC coupling capacitors"


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 5, 2009)

Wiz I had mentioned they were decoupling caps. He got it fixed. There's all different colors though. I got brown resistors and white caps. To the one's suggesting they were resistors? Stop guessing!


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 6, 2009)

i got it fixed ! but my old problem came back ... im playing a game ... like batman ... nfs or something else ... some times VGA does Stuck and screen got into a Noisy Screen ! and i Scare And DO ALT + CTRL + DEL to exit the game ! 

what do i do ?! ( 

i think the card wont live long ...

when will Nvidia enter the GT300 Cards in to stores ?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 6, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> i got it fixed ! but my old problem came back ... im playing a game ... like batman ... nfs or something else ... some times VGA does Stuck and screen got into a Noisy Screen ! and i Scare And DO ALT + CTRL + DEL to exit the game !
> 
> what do i do ?! (
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that Beny. Are you using a quality power supply? Are you monitoring temps to see if the videocard is overheating? How's your case ventilation?


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 6, 2009)

Lazzer408 said:


> Sorry to hear that Beny. Are you using a quality power supply? Are you monitoring temps to see if the videocard is overheating? How's your case ventilation?


hi 
yes i have a 785 Watts Power its brand is Silver stone i think (i think because its an OEM power named Green for my country IRAN this company sells the best products of Case/power/... in our country by its Official Name Green, for example i have my case Tuniq 3 from this company ... )

my case is tuniq 3 ... the tempture is ok ... the problem came out and i restarted the system it was bad again ... i plugged out the VGA and did open it and put some thermal on it ... and it gone ok ... but i dont think thermal was the main problem ... 

its ok for now ... im going to download the 195.39 Drivers for my card ... its not the matter but i just take my chance ... the room tempture is ok ... 

its just ok for now ... i do plan for buying a new card for my self ... and ill put this card in my room's wall ... it was a beast at its time ... i love it and im gonna really miss my card ... because i exprienced the best games of the history with this card and i wont forget it .... 
its gone like a Drama Movie )


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 6, 2009)

hi
i tried to play a game ... the card went crazy when i first went in ... i restarted the pc ... the card was signaling like my first topic that i linked in first post ... BSOD when starting up windows and NVLDKMM.sys error in it ...
now i really should buy a new Card ... when will G 300 Series come out ?!


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 6, 2009)

take a look at the Last post of this topic and please feedback there ...
link's below ...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1578485#post1578485


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 6, 2009)

You mentioned that you couldn't see a repair done to the card. It's likely a company would send you a "previously refurbished" card rather then make you wait to repair yours. If that was the case, and you still have a problem,  it's unlikely the gfx card. I'd do some memory tests or a clean install on an extra harddrive if you have one.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 6, 2009)

memory test ?! :-? 
good idea but with what ?! 
what do u think if i do flash the card to its original bios / same version / same BIOS ... read the last post of this link


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2009)

use memtest 86..as for the card why the F#$% would you want to flash it? you just got a refurbished one back...and your system is still giving you problems...do you seriously want to take the chance of breaking the card...and messing up your system even more? because the card is not the problem this time around.


----------



## Bundy (Nov 6, 2009)

If you have been sent a refurbished card, it may have the original bios settings for the fan and they are sometimes too slow. Can you try the card with the fan at 100%?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 6, 2009)

Just log the temps. Updating the bios or w/e -might- be a solution to a problem that -might- exist. Lets find out if he's even overheating in the first place. Find the problem first THEN try and fix it.

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1665o/GPU-Z.0.3.6.exe


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 7, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> use memtest 86..as for the card why the F#$% would you want to flash it? you just got a refurbished one back...and your system is still giving you problems...do you seriously want to take the chance of breaking the card...and messing up your system even more? because the card is not the problem this time around.


its my own refurbished card, its not another card, the bios on the card is just came from manufacturer website but just not same version as written on the Board (maybe its a new bios for this card, because i got it from its support page at asus website ...)
memtest ?! i think its for RAMs ... what does it have with the VGA ?!


> If you have been sent a refurbished card, it may have the original bios settings for the fan and they are sometimes too slow. Can you try the card with the fan at 100%?


theyre at 100 !


> Just log the temps. Updating the bios or w/e -might- be a solution to a problem that -might- exist. Lets find out if he's even overheating in the first place. Find the problem first THEN try and fix it.


im sure its not the temp problem, because the artifacts show up when im playing a Full HD video and just seeking forward / backward in it rapidly ...
in other way if its the temp problem it doesnt show up with SOFTWAREs ... because i can see the temps at their default all the time ... 
and the case inviorment is perfect, Cool inside ... some times in summer i just want to live there 

now im going to try the Memtest ... 

by the way ... follow this topic too ... 

some one in there said me that u should take a look at the PCI-E voltage at the bios ... i did put it on 100 ...now im gonna make it auto and see if it does something good to me !

P.S :

in this topic youre trying to solve the problem, in other one they're just trying to runaway from the problem with buying a new CARD ! god knows whats the different


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2009)

Buy A New Card


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 7, 2009)

i tried the MEMtest ... the first pass was completed with out any errors in result ... but i got artifacts when it reached its half ... im really upset ... i dont know what to do ...
i called the RMA team ... they said they can recover the CHIP *Again* ! but they said they dont know if it works ...
so i got that they recovered the Chip ... but dont know how ... 

what about VGA IN OVEN trick ?!

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1421792&page=1


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 7, 2009)

At this point what do you have to lose? the easiest solution would be a heat gun and find out (through searching) which part of the card is likely to get a bad connection, heat it up let it reseat and try it out. Like i said what do you have to lose right? If you don't have a heat gun i guess try the oven trick...but that is either hit or miss so...good luck.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 7, 2009)

heating while its working ?!

the card had artifact again some hours ago .. i was really angry ... so what did i do ?!

when the system was getting up i stopped the VGA fan by my Holy finger 

and it started to heat up ... and the artifacts were gone ! what do u say ?! whats the heat gun ?! :d


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hm wait it stopped artifacting as it got hotter?


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 7, 2009)

yes it did ! but i have to try it again :d and see what happens if i heat it up when its doing good ...

by the way ! whats the heat gun ?!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 7, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_gun

you can find them at hardware stores and things like that


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2009)

i think were missing the part were he said he ran memtest. and giot artifacts.....first off...did u run memtest from a disk..

2nd. what are your temps? i dont even think you told us. it might not be a heat issue at all.

3rd upload a pic To TPU  of your card were it wasnt repaired.

at this point idk what your even talking about? you say it doesnt look repaired...like..is it still chipped off? or does it look like a new pcb? seriously we cant really help if we dont have all the info..and telling us you have artifacts IS NOT ENOUGH

-thank you


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 7, 2009)

oh im sorry if i didn give u enough information ...
i meant the card was looking fine ! dont get any meaning of it ... when i look at the lost Cap ... its replaced with new one ... but its color is darker ! and i really dont think that they did put a wrong CAP in it ... they said they replaced the cap ... Recovered the Chip (idk which one ! but i know they recovered the chip via heat)

upload what ?! an image of repaired card ?! ok ill do it ... but at this time i dont have camera ... 

temps are :

GPU DIODE : 60
GPU AMBIENT : 49
GPU : 50 
GPU MEMORY : 50

and in the game they're just getting up at last 3 Degree ... last time i got the artifacts just when i went into game's Menu !


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2009)

ok so they replaced the cap and applied heat probably to the core or mem.

now when you say in game it goes up by 3 are you saying tha it goes up by 3 degrees from the list of temps you posted? if thats the case. your card is not overheating.

at this point id say that either..the memory on the card is bad probably because it was modded.

or if you could do me a favor and change your ram timings back to 5-5-5-15 for me. andtry games again.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 7, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> ok so they replaced the cap and applied heat probably to the core or mem.
> 
> now when you say in game it goes up by 3 are you saying tha it goes up by 3 degrees from the list of temps you posted? if thats the case. your card is not overheating.
> 
> ...



my RAM s ?! there are at 5-5-5-15 now ... default ... 
and tried the game ! and Fuck !
it was ok ! 
what do u think ?! the problem is coming from RAMS ?! its better i try the CARD another place ... what do u say ?!
i had my system overclocked with these Profile for 2 years ... stable at all times ... in all softwares ... 



```
JumperFree Configuration Settings
AI Overclocking: Manual
CPU Ratio Control: Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting: 8
FSB Frequency: 400
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1067
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency: 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay: 5
RAS# Precharge: 5
RAS# Activate to Precharge: 15
TWR: AUTO
TRFC: AUTO
TWTR: AUTO
TRRD: AUTO
TRTP: AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled

Transaction Booster: AUTO
Clock Over-Charging Mode: AUTO

CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum: Disabled

CPU Voltage: 1.43750v (1.4240v idle / 1.4160v load)
CPU Voltage Reference: AUTO
CPU Voltage Damper: Enabled
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.50v
DRAM Voltage: 2.15
FSB Termination Voltage: 1.30v
North Bridge Voltage: 1.40v
North Bridge Voltage Reference: AUTO
South Bridge Voltage: AUTO

Advance CPU Settings
CPU Ratio Control: Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting: 9
C1E Suppport: Disabled
Max CPUID Value Limit: Disabled
Vanderpool Technology: Disabled
CPU TM Function: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Disabled
PECI: Enabled

USB Configuration
USB Functions: Enabled
Legacy USB Support: Disabled (need to enable it to detect USB flash drives
```

here is some images ! the color is changed by me to making them looking better for reading it easily ... 

the missing letters are artifacts ...

the showed CAP is the Fixed One ...

sorry for bad images ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2009)

ya im banking on ram if its all working now. try memtest with the 5-5-5-15 timings and give it a go. 4-4-4-12 is very tights for that OC and at that voltage 2 years sounds like some good mileage but i think its starting to take its toll..im certain the chips are starting to get weak..thats alot for 24/7 365 for 2+ years.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 7, 2009)

But the rams Stock Timing are them ... Crucial Ballistix Tracer ... i got two one gb sticks 2 years ago ... and i got two again 6 months ago ... the new one are those one that written Crucial technology front of them in the images above ... and they has one line of lights ... but the old ones are better looking and better chips ... micron chips ...

so i think its not the problem of the timing but its maybe coming from 1066 in this timing for 4 different chips ... theyre same but they dont look like same and the CPU-z and the other info dont say that theyre exactly same ...

ill test again and say the word here ... is just the first passage enough ?! it will take 40 mins ...

oh by the way i tried the game and stopped the fan and let go the gpu tem go on 108 and it was ok .... no ARtifacts At All ...

what do i use for testing the card and taking it under heavy pressure ?! OCCT ?! can u link me the latest version of it that has the VGA test in it ... 

id like to give the card to a friend of mine who has the stuff ... ill give it to him and ask him to take the card under pressure ...
but first lets see whats the problem ! for ourself ... maybe i could use my Other Systems Rams on my own (but i have to be careful ... if my brother finds out that im taking his rams for a test he would kill me )


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> But the rams Stock Timing are them ... Crucial Ballistix Tracer ... i got two one gb sticks 2 years ago ... and i got two again 6 months ago ... the new one are those one that written Crucial technology front of them in the images above ... and they has one line of lights ... but the old ones are better looking and better chips ... micron chips ...
> 
> so i think its not the problem of the timing but its maybe coming from 1066 in this timing for 4 different chips ... theyre same but they dont look like same and the CPU-z and the other info dont say that theyre exactly same ...
> 
> ...



i can almost garentee you the sticks are the problem...as for graphics card pressure use

3dmark vantage
or furmark..

though i dont understand why you are still focusing on the card you lowered the ram timings and the system now works.; for some reason its like your trying to out right deny any other part of the system has a problem and i dont understand why you would be doing that.

keep the ram at 5-5-5-15 play a game for 30min..tell us how it goes

keep them at 5-5-5-15 run memtest once pass is fine. if its 40min...tell us how it goes.

it doesnt matter honestly if you think the ram is fine. im sorry to sound harsh but if looseing the timings helped its almost 100% a ram problem if you refuse to bealive it. or want to obsess over the card so be it. however the card is not a problem...also while letting it get to 108ºC and no artifacts is very good. (means it is NOT a card problem) i wouldnt reccomend letting it get that hot again. that is above thermal limit.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 7, 2009)

ok boys 
i dont have the vantage at this time but ill test the Furmark ...

why the RAMS are showing Good in the tests ?! 

by the way once i had my card on 140  the fan power was unplugged 

what about the CPU !?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> ok boys
> i dont have the vantage at this time but ill test the Furmark ...
> 
> why the RAMS are showing Good in the tests ?!
> ...



.........the ram shows good in the test because you changed the timings and now they are doing good?  inmo their is no reason to test the card or cpu at all or any further the ram seems to be your biggest issue at the moment. so while they are at 5-5-5-15 why dont you go do some testing like games? or run it through a pass of memtest?


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 7, 2009)

its doing FURMARK at 1680*1050 for 15 minutes ... and going well ... the temps are 86-80-80 and no artifacts ... 
ill try the memtest tomorrow ... now im sleepy and gonna do my works and then get some sleep ... 
thank u solaris to following the topic ...


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 7, 2009)

I Got the Furmark working for 30 minutes and no artifacts ... the problem is coming from the RAMS ...
tomorrow ill test them with the MEMTEST ...

and then ... i would have my VGA for myself :X

thank u all ... if u were not here i would throw the VGA away ..
thanks god ...


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello Again ...
i ran the test on Default Bios and it passed Perfectly with no Artifacts !
i sat the RAMS on their Native Ferq (800 / 4-4-4-12) and i ran the test again, it passed perfectly again ...

now ... i found out the problem is ram ... i ll sell them and buy new module for myself ... 
these rams have not any problem in their native but i cant effort it OCing them to 1066 ... so ill buy new ones ...

thanks again ... all of u ... ask what u want and if i could help i would do that for u ... 

P.S:
so by these all stories at first the card has not any problem but that CAP missing and i think that could not be the Main Problem ...

what do u think ?!

another P.S: where is the all lads those were talking about buying a new card and throwing it Out ?!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2009)

well the cap could have played a roll yes. but ateast you finally figured out what it was. now be off!!! get your new ram and enjoy a stable system!


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 8, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> Hello Again ...
> i ran the test on Default Bios and it passed Perfectly with no Artifacts !
> i sat the RAMS on their Native Ferq (800 / 4-4-4-12) and i ran the test again, it passed perfectly again ...
> 
> ...



mah don't listen to them they just want you to send it to them in the post for free
and to my knowledge that cap is for smoothing out voltage  look here


a little recap for anyone calling that part a resistor 

resistors 






capacitors





slightly larger capacitors 





diodes 





fuses





thinner fuses





inductance chokes 





although through my travels on the net i have come across stranger looking components


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 8, 2009)

so as Solaris said its better to be off from it ! 

can i have my CPU on OC ?! its Stable ... tested Via OCCT ... ?!


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 8, 2009)

so as Solaris said its better to be off from it ! 

can i have my CPU on OC ?! its Stable ... tested Via OCCT ... ?!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 8, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> so as Solaris said its better to be off from it !
> 
> can i have my CPU on OC ?! its Stable ... tested Via OCCT ... ?!



cpu is fine if it passes occt. the ram was the issue here just go grab yourself a new set (DONT MIX) and after you install the new set run mem test and occt to make sure the cpu and ram are stable and your good to go .

though in all honesty if you run your ram at 5-5-5-15 you should be good. or run it at stock timings and speed and voltage. that would save you from buying a new kit. but if you want to oc the ram go ahead and grab a new kit.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 8, 2009)

What those caps are for. Final answer for $1,000,000. A capacitor in series with an alternating (logic high/low) DC signal is used for decoupling and/or removing DC offset. One example: If the source of the signal has a ground (0v) that's not _-exactly-_ the same ground as the device it's signaling, you could have a DC offset. The problem is caused by the source's ground deviating slightly from 0v as loads vary. Since no wire is perfect (0 ohms) there can be a voltage drop along the wire. If the ground was wandering around between 0 and 250mv, it's possible that the signaled device could register that 250mv as a logic high. The capacitors dampen that in attempt to clean the signal. The "real" logic high may be 5v. The capacitor's value is chosen based on the frequency and level of the signal. If the capacitor was to small, it could discharge before the signal pulse was complete. If it's to large it takes up more room and may not correctly filter the signal.

I'm not quoting text-books. This is my own understanding of decoupling signals and I use it sometimes in my own circuits.


----------



## Geofrancis (Nov 9, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> Hello Again ...
> i ran the test on Default Bios and it passed Perfectly with no Artifacts !
> i sat the RAMS on their Native Ferq (800 / 4-4-4-12) and i ran the test again, it passed perfectly again ...
> 
> ...



why do you want to sell your ram when its stable at 800mhz rather than 1066mhz you will lose about 1-5% performance in any applications by changing those settings. its pointless selling the ram for a 5% performance difference.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 9, 2009)

The Rams are ok on native Ferq / Voltage ... and i will keep them .. because i see the Price of DDR-II rams got up ...

ill buy a Headphone Instead of Rams 

HD 555 Senheiser


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 9, 2009)

A question ...
Please Dont Hit me ... 
Can I Overclock the VGA ?! :-s


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 9, 2009)

-slap-  If it doesn't work at stock clocks, what makes you think pushing it would help any?


----------



## Geofrancis (Nov 9, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> A question ...
> Please Dont Hit me ...
> Can I Overclock the VGA ?! :-s



im pretty sure you can do it from the nvidea control panel.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 9, 2009)

> im pretty sure you can do it from the nvidea control panel.


im sure i can do it from RIVA TUNER ...
but after this situation ... what do u prefer ?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

i wouldn't personally


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 9, 2009)

Devil whispers in my ears  what do i do !?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 9, 2009)

I'd keep everything the way it is if your PC is working honestly man you think people here are going to keep trying to help you if you do not listen to them?

Don't become the boy who cried wolf..


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 10, 2009)

ok Thanks Again ... i Owe you ...


----------



## Geofrancis (Nov 10, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I'd keep everything the way it is if your PC is working honestly man you think people here are going to keep trying to help you if you do not listen to them?
> 
> Don't become the boy who cried wolf..



unless your running a massive overclock on the graphics card you wont notice the difference.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 12, 2009)

i have my rams on their Defaults ... 
Set Manually on 800 / 4-4-4-12 / 2.1 Voltage 
i got artifact ,again !
i got my rams 2 years ago and after two years i got another two sticks, they're same model, same timing, but not same chip, and i think not Same Voltage !
with my old ones, i have to set the ferqs and timings and voltages manually to their native but in new two they re at native in bios default setting !

what do i do ?! got new rams ?! i scare if im not correct about ram and the problem is coming from VGA (( oh my god ... (


----------



## Geofrancis (Nov 13, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> i have my rams on their Defaults ...
> Set Manually on 800 / 4-4-4-12 / 2.1 Voltage
> i got artifact ,again !
> i got my rams 2 years ago and after two years i got another two sticks, they're same model, same timing, but not same chip, and i think not Same Voltage !
> ...



underclock your ram to see if the artifacting goes away to 6-6-6-18 @400mhz if it still artifacts then try the sticks individually to see if you can identify the faulty ram stick


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 13, 2009)

the problem is that when i put the bios on its default setting two of rams are working with 667 and another two are working in 800 !
i cant try the rams individually because i dont know what to do to make the artifacts ! i got solved my VGA problem one week ago and i had not any artifacts til yesterday ! so i cant be sure with trying rams individually !

as i said before the RAMS voltages have 0.5 difference in their Native Ferquency !


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 13, 2009)

i sat the ram Ferq at Auto / voltage Auto / timing Auto and i got this and its ok for now ! its better i sell my rams ! 

what do u prefer for two stick of 2 gb rams ?! G-Skill ?! 

take a look :







http://img3.tinypic.info/files/6jssulh5q7qe9oclab64.gif


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello !
Today i got the COD : MW 2 and when i was playing it at the loading scene i got old known artifacts again ! and i tought its rams ... 
i plugged out two of my rams and tried with two old ...
it was good, so i restarted the system and tried Other Two and i got the artifacts again ! 

i tought that i found the Faulty rams ...

i put them off and plugged in two old rams and restarted the system and i had artifacts again ! 

(all was on the Bios default Setting)

so i got my brothers rams and tried them and i found out the PROBLEM is my VGA ...

i should have thought about this because i tried my VGA on my friends System and was getting the ARtifacts (before sending it to RMA) !

what can i do with this Crap VGA ?! can it be fixed or i just can throw it out of my window ?


----------



## Geofrancis (Nov 13, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> Hello !
> Today i got the COD : MW 2 and when i was playing it at the loading scene i got old known artifacts again ! and i tought its rams ...
> i plugged out two of my rams and tried with two old ...
> it was good, so i restarted the system and tried Other Two and i got the artifacts again !
> ...




try underclocking the graphics card core and ram. i have found if it is the core of the graphics card that is unstable it will ususaly crash the computer and if its the ram then the screen will artifact. so underclock the ram and the core to see if it helps. if it doesnt then your pretty much screwed.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 13, 2009)

toss it man. or try getting an actual replacement from ASUS


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 13, 2009)

ASUS wont give me anything ! because its garranty label is taken off and printed VOID instead of it !

how much i should Underclock ?! i can not underclock because i dont have any driver ! the ferq 575-900

i just can replace the BIOS ! and now i have not any floppy drives ! can u just make an ISO with nero using your bootable floppy drive and upload this tiny file for me !?! (it should be 2 mb)


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 13, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> ASUS wont give me anything ! because its garranty label is taken off and printed VOID instead of it !
> 
> how much i should Underclock ?! i can not underclock because i dont have any driver ! the ferq 575-900
> 
> i just can replace the BIOS ! and now i have not any floppy drives ! can u just make an ISO with nero using your bootable floppy drive and upload this tiny file for me !?! (it should be 2 mb)



if you passed furmark and asus tested the card their is nothing wrong with it drop your ram down and loosen the timings.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Nov 13, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> if you passed furmark and asus tested the card their is nothing wrong with it drop your ram down and loosen the timings.



I agree, but he is saying when he takes his personal card and puts it in a friends PC it still artifacts the same way. isn't that a bit odd that it'd still be the ram?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 14, 2009)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> I agree, but he is saying when he takes his personal card and puts it in a friends PC it still artifacts the same way. isn't that a bit odd that it'd still be the ram?



did he say that? hmm must have missed it. the last impression i got was it works fine..but everytime i play with my ram i artifact. in which case its time to call asus if it does it in your buds rig....just dont tell them about the previous return if they give you trouble.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 14, 2009)

> just dont tell them about the previous return if they give you trouble.



the label is taken off and written A BIG VOID !

i tried new rams but still have the problem.

i tried the VGA another place and i had the artifacts,

i think the VGA has a big problem and i dont know what is this !

P.S:
how much i do the decreasing from 575-900 ?!

is this good ?! 500-800 ?! i wanna replace a bios with this ferq ...


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 14, 2009)

hey boys ....
i stopped the fan and the temprature went on 120 and the artifacts were gone ! 

whats the problem ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 14, 2009)

the card is dead.


----------



## Beny-Nvidia (Nov 14, 2009)

but i think its in COMA ! 
why does it revieve when i HEAT it ?!

can it be fixed BY ASUS ?!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 15, 2009)

Beny-Nvidia said:


> but i think its in COMA !
> why does it revieve when i HEAT it ?!
> 
> can it be fixed BY ASUS ?!



it might revive because their is some sort of solder problem and it gets hot enough to fix some sort of connection issue. or it could be that the driver reboots and loads low clocks. in either case it isnt somethin id honestly try at home if you ever wanted to return it. as you would absolutely void the warentee after such an attempt.


----------

